# HANNOVER | Kropcke Center | U/C



## Bob! (Jul 5, 2009)

*Kröpcke Center*

*GERMAN THREAD*

*LOCATION:* Georgstr., Ständehausstr., Karmarschstr. - Hannover - Germany
*HEIGHT:* 56m
*FLOORS:* 13
*USE:* Retail, Office
*CONSTRUCTION TIME:* 2009 - 2012
*ARCHITECT:* Kleihues+Kleihues



> Hanover: Centrum launches construction work on Kröpcke Center
> 
> Construction work for the conversion of the Kröpcke Center retail and office property in Hanover has been launched, according to an announcement from the owner builder, Centrum Grundstücksgesellschaft. The shell is to be completed by year’s end. The anchor tenant, Peek + Cloppenburg, is slated to open in September, 2011. The whole project is to be completed in 2012.


Source: © by THOMAS DAILY GmbH, Freiburg



*BEFORE:*









Source: paz-online.de


*AFTER:*


Source: Centrum GmbH









Source: Centrum GmbH









Source: Centrum GmbH









Source: Centrum GmbH









Source: Kleihues+Kleihues
















Source: Kleihues+Kleihues









Source: HAZ.de


----------



## Bob! (Jul 5, 2009)

Update by *6001*, May 25th:














































Source


----------



## stevensp (May 7, 2010)

there are some amazing pictures

and lol at the last one ^^

great thread!


----------



## Hoogfriesland (Nov 22, 2005)

Lovely project!


----------



## hmueller2 (Feb 3, 2009)

wow, nice improvement
i like it


----------



## Bob! (Jul 5, 2009)

Concrete is being poured for the final closing of the "Kröpcke hole".

by *devilsadvocate*:









Source


----------



## Bob! (Jul 5, 2009)

*Update*

_Today:_





Scroll! →


----------



## Litaufen (Feb 1, 2010)

nice building


----------



## Basel_CH (Jan 7, 2006)

Scheusslicher Betonklotz. ich hoffe die Fassade wird ein wenig aufgewertet (Glas?), ansonsten steht dort Nahe dem Bahnhof ein nicht gerade attraktiver Bau.


----------



## Bob! (Jul 5, 2009)

_Noch_ ist das Kröpcke-Center ein scheußlicher Betonklotz, da hast du Recht. Aber es wird, wie du den Visualisierungen entnehmen kannst, eine Fassade aus hellem Sandstein und Glas bekommen, was auf einen durchaus attraktiven, wenn auch monströsen Bau in Hannovers Mitte hoffen lässt.


----------



## fozzy (Nov 13, 2007)

The new building looks great and is a vast improvement on the butt ugly old building!!!!!! Sadly here in the UK they built lots of crap like the old building in the 60s/70s. Luckily we are doing the same and replacing them with modern buildings.


----------



## Deadeye Reloaded (Apr 25, 2006)

Jesus, this old building is so ugly I can´t even find words to express my disgust!!! uke:

On the other hand the new building looks just gorgeous! Hopefully the final outcome will be as good as on the renderings. kay: :applause:


----------



## dmarney (Jul 26, 2008)

Great project, the old building is Monstrous!


----------



## Bob! (Jul 5, 2009)

A crane has been built up a week ago, a second and even taller one will be set up at the end of this month.









Source: Orito 41 | #1776


Update by *devilsadvocate*, July 3rd:




































Sources: #1795 & #1797


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

Love this one. I am also glad they didn't tear the highrise down to replace is with a smaller low rise building. The renovation will be perfect.


----------



## Bob! (Jul 5, 2009)

Steelwork has started:



























Source: Orito 41, #1816


----------



## Bob! (Jul 5, 2009)

July 25th:


devilsadvocate said:


>


----------



## Bob! (Jul 5, 2009)

The gantry crane that has been built up last Sunday:









































Source: Icey | #1865

The jib will be added next Sunday.


----------



## Bob! (Jul 5, 2009)

The second crane is completed since last Sunday.

Photos from Monday:































































Source: 6001 | #1888

Last Wednesday:


















Source: devilsadvocate | #1891


----------



## droneriot (Apr 1, 2008)

The new design is very American, reminds me a bit of New York's Times Square, and a bit of the lower portion of Chicago's Trump Tower.


----------



## frank hannover (Oct 5, 2005)

Bob : On my way last sunday from central station to the overcrowded Maschsee - Fest I have seen the construction of the 2. crane .The tower already constructed , the "arm" still on the street. At the same day , I have seen behind Maschseefest in the stadium "AWD -Arena" the construction of a huge stage for the U 2 concert. On my way back home via Kröpcke I walked to the Steintor square because of the loud music from there . It was a Hells-Angels party with tons of bikes and biker clothes ... stressful day..


----------



## Bob! (Jul 5, 2009)




----------



## mibome (Jun 18, 2010)

Update Saturday 100911:


----------



## Bob! (Jul 5, 2009)

Thank you, mibome, from that angle you excellently get an idea of the new building's dimensions.

_Yesterday:_



Source: 6001 | #1966

_Today:_



Source: 6001 | #1977


----------



## Bob! (Jul 5, 2009)

If _Centrum_, the project developer, will not find an anchor tenant for the office space (15.000 m²), all storeys above the 6th floor will be demolished without reconstructing them afterwards.

The Hannoverian newspapers published some retouched renders today:









Source: Hannoversche Allgemeine Zeitung, October 6th 2010 | Full article (German)










Source: Neue Presse, October 6th 2010 | Full article (German)


----------



## Bob! (Jul 5, 2009)

Last Monday:


Source: 6001 | #2126


----------



## Bob! (Jul 5, 2009)

The decision whether the upper floors will be built has been postponed to mid-November, which could mean that there are negotiations between the project developer and potential tenants.









Source: HANNOVER.DE - Hannover baut


----------



## Bob! (Jul 5, 2009)

It is structurally complete now.


























































































Source: HAZ.de



Bob! said:


> The decision whether the upper floors will be built has been postponed to mid-November (...)


Again delayed to mid-December.


----------



## droneriot (Apr 1, 2008)

Damn the delays. Let's hope the wait at least pays off and they decide in favour of the tower.


----------



## Bob! (Jul 5, 2009)

The tower will *not* be built. Source (German). Shit happens!

EDIT: Demolition of the current brutalist tower will start next spring.


----------



## Bob! (Jul 5, 2009)

Façade pattern:


















Source: 6001 | #2262


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

Bob! said:


> The tower will *not* be built. Source (German). Shit happens!


What a shame. hno:

But the low rise will look nice. At least something.


----------



## mibome (Jun 18, 2010)

Kröpcke Update: A walk around the whole building site, with photos taken 19th December.


----------



## Bob! (Jul 5, 2009)

^ Now THAT's an update! :applause: Thank you very much!


----------



## FritzMitWitz (Feb 8, 2003)

That seems like a wonderfull addition for Hannovers city center. Hannover really needs some new buildings, I was once in Hannover during the World Cup 2006 for the Poland game and Hannovers city center didn't impress me to much.


----------



## Spam King (May 14, 2008)

It's great to see that monstrosity demolished and this built in place. I love the design, very very German (a good thing). 

I remember last time I was in Hanover I bought a jacket at the P&C, i'm so glad this building will take that space over, although I hope that the entire street will be redeveloped, maybe even with some pre-WWII reconstructions to give it some more charm.


----------



## Bob! (Jul 5, 2009)

6001 said:


>


The facade of the first construction phase will be done in March. Most windows are installed and they're starting to mount the natural stone slabs.


----------



## Bob! (Jul 5, 2009)




----------



## azzuracapri (Apr 18, 2011)

Was just there last week and the construction seems to be progressing well


----------



## Bob! (Jul 5, 2009)

Last month (June):









Source: HANNOVER.de


Peek & Cloppenburg is going to move into its new salesrooms in late summer (EDIT, July 13th: autumn).


----------



## Bob! (Jul 5, 2009)

Source: HAZ.de

They've started tearing down the southern part of the old Kröpcke Center in order to make room for a new crane for the demolition of the tower that is going to start in October.

In September they will begin to pour pebble (balance weight for the tower) in the 4th and 5th basement.


----------



## Theodelinde (Jul 13, 2011)

Nur ein Tropfen auf den hässlichen Stein.


----------



## Bob! (Jul 5, 2009)




----------



## Bob! (Jul 5, 2009)

Assembly of the third crane:










It'll be 60 metres high and will have a 50 metre long jib.


----------



## Kiboko (Nov 30, 2011)

Interesting project. I love the new building, it looks very elegant. So what is the status of this project now? Has the office block been torn down already?


----------



## briker (Aug 21, 2008)

well deserved upgrade.


----------



## Bob! (Jul 5, 2009)

Kiboko said:


> Interesting project. I love the new building, it looks very elegant. So what is the status of this project now? Has the office block been torn down already?


The demolition of the tower is underway. Latest webcam image:









Source: STRABAG | 25.03.2012 10:15


----------



## Bob! (Jul 5, 2009)




----------



## Bob! (Jul 5, 2009)

Some photos taken from one of the cranes:









Source: HAZ.de © Michael Thomas









Source: HAZ.de © Michael Thomas









Source: HAZ.de © Michael Thomas

... and two shots from last night:


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

The backside parts of Kröpcke Center are almost finished, the old fugly 70s concrete monster on top of the center vanished:



6001 said:


> ich hoffe sie waren schlecht genug ;-)


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

View from "Kröpcke" square, Opera Square to the left:


6001 said:


>


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Current webcam views: http://baustelle.strabag.com/index.php?id=600&no_cache=1&L=0&tx_poswebcam_pi[selected_webcam]=92


----------

